# In Need of new fork-- please suggest upgrades.



## Bay Area User (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello Guys,
I was riding my Caad 9.5 with Premium + fork until last week. Unfortunately, due to my lack of fexibility, I have to get a new fork. 

I have installed the stock "ultra" fork and omg it is HEAVY. What would you guys recommend i upgrade to? I'm having difficulty locating forks and i'm unsure if i'm limited to Cannondale forks.

Thanks.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

There are plenty options for you. It's a standard 1 1/8 fork. If you want to head the inepxensive route, you could look on Ebay for a Reynolds Ouzo Pro old stock that sells rather cheaply. The Easton EC90 SL or SLX also sell inexpensively. If you want to remain with the stock fork rake, you could see about locating a Ritchey WCS carbon fork (offered with a 45mm rake).

I have an EC90 SLX on my CAAD9 and it works very nicely. I do agree, the stock Cannondale fork is pure Pork Belly!!!

chl


----------



## Bay Area User (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you.
I'm just afraid of purchasing something that will not fit as i know very little about rake or steerer length needed.
=)


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

I would absolutely get the 3T Funda Team fork! Great looks and performance and reasonably light weight.


----------



## the pope (Mar 28, 2004)

Ritchey WCS


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

+1 for the 3T Funda Team Fork! Excellent fork!


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Might want to check out the ENVE fork as well.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

That ENVE/Edge fork costs a grip.

You can get the Easton EC90 or 3T fork for pretty reasonable prices on Ebay.

I had the 3T Funda Pro, it was a smooth riding fork.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

I have a never used un-branded time fork that I would sell you. Let me know if you're interested...

-Ron


----------



## Bay Area User (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. I ended up ordering a 3t funda team.
We'll see how it works out =)


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Do please report back after you've had a chance to form an experienced opinion.


----------

